
Apple, Google, Fornite/Epic Games, antitrust lawsuits, and app stores’ policies - aspenmayer
http://www.fosspatents.com/2020/08/how-apples-and-googles-defenses-to.html
======
aspenmayer
This article gives context I didn’t already know, about why Fortnite was
pulled in the first place, and digs in deep into the Google Play Store and
Apple App Store policies. Recommended.

‘The situation Epic Games is facing in practical terms is the same: Fortnite
has been thrown out of Apple's App Store as well as the Google Play Store,
meaning that new users can't download it and existing users can't receive
updates. _In either case, this was the platform owner 's response to Epic's
offering of rebates contingent upon purchases that would have circumvented
Apple's and Google's in-app payment systems._ So there's a behavioral overlap.
Antitrust law, however, is concerned with unilateral conduct only against the
background of monopoly power. In that regard, Epic faces unique challenges
with respect to each adversary (technically, there are multiple Google
defendants, but they belong together):‘

[Emphasis mine]

